
PDC 2 – Social Credit System - paradite
https://paraditedc.com/2018/09/30/pdc-2-social-credit-system/
======
paradite
Author here. Some background:

I started this blog focused on tech (and other things) in China due to
frustration over lack of more holistic coverage of China by various news
media, as well as the positive support shown in this comment:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18094473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18094473)

